# Apps. won't install....disk utility gone??



## meldor11 (Oct 12, 2007)

Newer mac user here with very little osx experience. First post on the forums really hoping you can help. 

I have a couple issues right now. First of all, lately when I try to install apps nothing happens. More specifically, when I click on the .pkg file nothing happens. The screen kind of flashes (it doesn't really flash, but I don't know how else to describe it) like it wants to do something, but then.....nothing. This has happened recently with both a divx codec I downloaded from divx.com and also with neooffice. I have tried dumping the neooffice download in the trash and redownloading and trying to reinstall and it does the same thing everytime.....nothing.

Second....can someone tell me exactly what is supposed to be in the applications/utility folder? I thought there was a disk utility program in there that would allow me to reset permissions, but I can't find it!! I can't find it using finder either!! I am freaking out a little bit here and any help will be GREATLY appreciated. 

Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

here is a screen capture of my utility folder. i blacked out the stuff i have added, but what you can see is basically what should be in your folder.


----------



## meldor11 (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh crap! If what you say is true....I am in trouble. I only have 8 things in my utility folder and I have no idea what I might have done with them or where and why they have gone. Do you think this is also related to not being able to install things?

how do I get them back? Do I have to wipe my disk clean and reinstall OSX?

Thanks for responding, I am still in freakout mode!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, at this point, if the app "installer" is missing, then you'll never be able to install any pkg files. there ways to install the missing apps, but unless you know exactly what you need, its really hard, and you could mess things up worse. the best thing is to stick the install cd in and do an archive and install. that will stuff the old system into another folder, and then install a fresh copy of it, and all the apps that should be there.


----------



## uhyana (Oct 18, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> well, at this point, if the app "installer" is missing, then you'll never be able to install any pkg files. there ways to install the missing apps, but unless you know exactly what you need, its really hard, and you could mess things up worse. the best thing is to stick the install cd in and do an archive and install. that will stuff the old system into another folder, and then install a fresh copy of it, and all the apps that should be there.


dude i have the same thing, i only have 8 too, can you just upload yours so we can download them, because i dont know where my install disk is


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry, that isn't something we can do. Many of those apps are part of the OS, having more then just what you see in the folder, and will be unique to your Mac's setup to run 100%. The best thing is to find your disks.


----------



## uhyana (Oct 18, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> Sorry, that isn't something we can do. Many of those apps are part of the OS, having more then just what you see in the folder, and will be unique to your Mac's setup to run 100%. The best thing is to find your disks.


well right now i have OSX 10.5 if i buy the snow leopard disk and update my macbook will i get the disk utility and the other utilities?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, as it will install the OS fresh if you tell it to, which you should do anyway.


----------



## dtowncuz (Oct 27, 2010)

I am having the same problem. My Utillities has all of the applications that yours has, but for some reason i do not have "installer". is there some place i can download this?


----------



## dtowncuz (Oct 27, 2010)

***I have version 10.5.8, so my "installer" is located in /system/library/coreservices. I have installer but it has a line drawn through it and wen i try to open it, i get a prompt that says "you cannot open the application installer because it is not supported on this architechture"


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you get this Mac new, or is it used? What CPU does it have? What does it say when you do a File>Get Info on the Installer?


----------



## dtowncuz (Oct 27, 2010)

i bought it brand new in Jan 09. when i click get info , the size says "zero KB on disk (zero bytes)" this is the only thing that is weird to me.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Does it say it's a PowerPC app, or Universal?


----------



## dtowncuz (Oct 27, 2010)

I dont know where to look for that but heres a screenshot:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, that means it's missing. Because there is no telling what else is missing too, you are going to need to reinstall the OS. Pull out the OS install DVD that came with the Mac and do an archive and install of the OS, after backing up all your important files. Even though this option in the OS installer should allow you to keep your user account and many user settings, it's always the best idea to make a backup just incase things do not go smoothly.


----------



## dtowncuz (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok. i have 1 more question, how do i "backup" my files?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you have an external hard drive, you can use Time Machine. Otherwise, just burn your files onto a DVD.


----------



## keltinious (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't find the Disk Utility.. How can I make new petition and thing on my hard drive if I can't have access to the Disk Utility?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It's in the Utilities folder in the Applications folder.


----------



## dzponce11 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi,
I have the same problem but the difference with mine is that I have all utilities but the disk utility. 
Please Help!
iMac Intel 2 GB ram running on OS X tiger

dzponce11


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Click on the magnifying glass in the upper right of the screen and start typing in Disk Utility. Does it show up in the list of results?


----------



## dzponce11 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nope. Not at all.

I think i know why. I recently had a trojan horse installed on my mac, so i got mackeeper and removed it, but never saw disk utility again.

-dzponce11


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like the best thing is to backup the important files, wipe the drive and install the OS fresh again. Yes it's a pain, but it's the only way to get everything back you need for a stable system.


----------

